# What's your fav Tint Toon?



## user2 (Feb 8, 2006)

So now that there around for alomost 2 months I'd like to hear some raves or rants about them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Which is your fav Tint Toon and why?

I'm in looove with Daisy Daze and Miss Bunny!


----------



## user2 (Feb 8, 2006)

Aww I wanted to add a poll!


----------



## lovemichelle (Feb 8, 2006)

Miss Bunny


----------



## kelliescellie (Feb 8, 2006)

I have coquettish clarice which is lovely.  I also have cleos coral kiss....beautiful.  And I saved my favorite for last.  I am in love with tempting tille  its the perfect nude color with a lot of shine and good for the lips.  I love these.  I'm actually gonna grab a second one.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 8, 2006)

Miss Bunny and Temping Tillie are my faves.


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 8, 2006)

I love Miss Bunny, and Cleos Coral Kiss.  Although they are all lovely


----------



## ledonatella (Feb 8, 2006)

Coquettish Clarice and Daisy Daze


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 8, 2006)

Miss Bunny w/ petticoat MSF patted onto the top...gorgeous.


----------



## quiiknfast (Feb 8, 2006)

i love cleos coral kiss. it looks so vibrant in the tub but it looks amazing on my lips. i put on i think snow angel or snowlady i cant remember its like a clear-ish sparkle lipglass over it and it lasts longer on my lips!


----------



## kradge79 (Feb 8, 2006)

I only have 3 (Coquettish Clarice, Daisy Daze, and Miss Bunny) and I'd have to say Coquettish Clarice is probably my fave, but I love all 3 of them!


----------



## a914butterfly (Feb 8, 2006)

i love miss bunny, it's a nice shade of pink.


----------



## trishee03 (Feb 8, 2006)

I love Coquettish Clarice


----------



## karen (Feb 8, 2006)

I bought Clarice because I had a dream about it, even though I had no intention of buying from that release. I wasn't even a TINY bit interested in these things.
I'm very glad I picked it up...
I **LOVE** this stuff! 
So far, obviously Clarice is my fave, but I haven't really tried the others. When I make my Culturebloom haul, I'll be grabbing Tillie and Bunny as well. My bet is that I'll like Tillie and Clarice the most.


----------



## poddygirl (Feb 8, 2006)

Clarice and Tillie are my faves.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Feb 8, 2006)

Miss Bunny


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 8, 2006)

Miss Bunny


----------



## tracie (Feb 8, 2006)

Another vote for Miss Bunny


----------



## user4 (Feb 8, 2006)

tempting tillie... i literally use this EVERYDAY! i love it!


----------



## starlight502 (Feb 8, 2006)

Clarice and Tillie


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 8, 2006)

miss bunny!!!


----------



## user2 (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_teasin tillie... i literally use this EVERYDAY! i love it!_

 
Tempting Tillie, hunni!


----------



## rachie (Feb 8, 2006)

tillieee


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Feb 8, 2006)

i think i like Daisy daze the best but i have all 5 and love them all!!


----------



## user3 (Feb 8, 2006)

I only have two but I love Clarice! I hardly ever use Tillie.


----------



## Glow (Feb 8, 2006)

Miss Bunny, looks good with snob on top or some clear gloss. oh man, loveeeee
i love tempting tillie too.


----------



## AlliSwan (Feb 8, 2006)

Tillie's a bit too warm for me to OMGILUVIT but its still pretty great....I'd have to say Miss Bunny w/ a dab of Pink Pink...


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 8, 2006)

Miss Bunny


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 8, 2006)

Man, all these raves for Miss Bunny....maybe I should have gotten that one? Anyway, I am loving Tille! I have Cleo but I haven't worn it yet (shame!) so I'll have to report back....


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Feb 8, 2006)

Tillie and Clarice, by far. I am heading back to MAC to buy another Tillie tomorrow.


----------



## baby_love (Feb 8, 2006)

dazy daze.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Feb 8, 2006)

I think my fav is Miss Bunny but Tempting Tillie is a close 2nd


----------



## donkehpoo (Feb 8, 2006)

Coquettish Clarice, all the way! 
I've been meaning to buy Tempting Tillie, though.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Feb 8, 2006)

I love Tempting Tillie! Haha you guys will be lucky if you guys find them still! all my counters are out of them.


----------



## lara (Feb 8, 2006)

I bought Miss Bunny yesterday, and it's lovely.

I'm a big fan of the tinted lip conditioners anyway, so it's nice to have some new colours.


----------



## tricky (Feb 9, 2006)

i have Tempting Tillie and Coquettish Clarice which i totally love. now i kinda want more of them after reading everyone's responses


----------



## sweet8684girl (Feb 9, 2006)

Miss Bunny.


----------



## 2_pink (Feb 9, 2006)

I <3 my Coquettish Clarice, i use it almost everyday.


----------



## Becki (Feb 9, 2006)

I have them all but I love Miss Bunny the most - What a gorgeous colour!


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm going to get Miss Bunny tomorrow, just wanted to thank you all for creating that lemming


----------



## Brianne (Feb 13, 2006)

Coquettish Clarice


----------



## booters78 (Feb 13, 2006)

miss bunny..its just such pretty color...


----------



## 1dmbfan (Feb 13, 2006)

miss bunny


----------



## asnbrb (Feb 14, 2006)

daisy!!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 2, 2006)

Coquettish Clarice for me!


----------



## blueglitter (Mar 2, 2006)

i bought 3 tillie, cleo and daisy and i LOVE daisy!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 2, 2006)

Miss bunny and Daisy daze for me


----------



## laceymeow (Mar 2, 2006)

cleo's coral kiss and tempting tillie are my favorites. i have the other 3 as well but i haven't tried them yet.


----------



## user2 (Mar 2, 2006)

I finally added a poll! *woot*


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Mar 2, 2006)

clarice and cleo are my favs..


----------



## mel0622 (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 
_Miss Bunny w/ petticoat MSF patted onto the top...gorgeous._

 

sounds sexy gotta try it!! heh.


----------



## User34 (Mar 2, 2006)

miss bunny and tempting tillie are my faves. I even got miss bunny for my daughter. =)


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 2, 2006)

i vote for Coquettish Clarice


----------



## nenalinda27 (Mar 3, 2006)

Miss Bunny is my fav.


----------



## aerials (Mar 3, 2006)

Coquettish Clarice, hands down (but I haven't tried all of them yet).

They are like a my lips but better colour, but only just the slightest bit pinker than my natural lip colour.


----------



## Bunny77 (Mar 5, 2006)

Love Miss Bunny!


----------



## pinkiestarlet (Mar 5, 2006)

Miss Bunny definitely!


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't have any TLCs - just wanted to point out that as of yesterday, my counter still has ALL of the Tint Toons..


----------



## cloverette (Mar 14, 2006)

definitely cleo's coral kiss!!!


----------



## Isabelle (Mar 15, 2006)

I only have Cleo's Coral Kiss, but I adore it.

Tempted by the others, but I don't think they'd show up very well on my pigmented lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Isabelle


----------



## lovejam (Mar 18, 2006)

Coquettish Clarice. Because I love Clarice.


----------

